# What do you think about the rules for the puppy contest?



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There is some discussion about changing the rules for the puppy contest. This is the first of the two changes proposed. We're polling the membership in order to be the most fair about these changes.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I personally think that it should be puppies that are under 12 months of age. We already have male and female photo contest that the older dogs can compete in. Where as the young ones only have this catagory we all know that a little pup can not compete against these older well conditioned dogs.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

I say let the actual (current) puppies compete. They'll have the rest of their adult life to compete for dotm/male/female, whatever.

You don't see models w/ their old photos in baby contests.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I personally think that folks should be allowed to enter pics of their dogs when they were puppies. Some people don't have puppies often. Like myself. Having a rule that limits it to only current pups gives the edge to people who are always getting new dogs, IMO.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I personally think that folks should be allowed to enter pics of their dogs when they were puppies. Some people don't have puppies often. Like myself. Having a rule that limits it to only current pups gives the edge to people who are always getting new dogs, IMO.


I agree with you. I only own two dogs at a time. I get a new dog when one dies so I thankfully don't have a puppy in the house very often. I think if you allow people to post puppy photos of older or dead dogs than limit the dog (puppy) to only one win a year. Just a thought.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with My Mikado 100%.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> I personally think that folks should be allowed to enter pics of their dogs when they were puppies. Some people don't have puppies often. Like myself. Having a rule that limits it to only current pups gives the edge to people who are always getting new dogs, IMO.


I agree.!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

IDK guys, i think it should be for those who have dogs that are under 12months or younger. the reason is because, i have yet to see a puppy win in the male or female contest that we have going on now.... maybe i havent been on long enough, but i dont recall pups winning


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have also never seen a puppy win...

Believe me I've been trying....LOL


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i also think, it chould be a current picture taken that month. i dont think baby pics from 6wks old is appropraite


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I personally think that folks should be allowed to enter pics of their dogs when they were puppies. Some people don't have puppies often. Like myself. Having a rule that limits it to only current pups gives the edge to people who are always getting new dogs, IMO.


Honestly, I'm in complete agreement here. I've got a three dog limit for personal reasons and my youngest just hit a year. Getting to post puppy pictures in contests is just fun - they are supposed to be a fun thing to do after all. All the politics and policy changes because someone doesn't like the fact that so and so did something is just stupid and takes the fun out of it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

its not fun when a puppy doesnt win the DOTM tho.... when i vote, i look at the conditioning the dog has, how happy it looks, not becuase it is cute.... a puppy contest should be becuase its a cutie pie..


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> its not fun when a puppy doesnt win the DOTM tho.... when i vote, i look at the conditioning the dog has, how happy it looks, not becuase it is cute.... a puppy contest should be becuase its a cutie pie..


Okay, but why does it matter if someone's entering an older picture (puppy!) of their dog? It honestly shouldn't. Enter your adult dog photos in the adult areas and puppy photos in the puppy contest. Seriously - it *REALLY* shouldn't matter if it's an older photo of an adult dog. This is supposed to be *FUN*. Not people pissing and moaning because of an online photo contest.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

shadowwolf said:


> Okay, but why does it matter if someone's entering an older picture (puppy!) of their dog? It honestly shouldn't. Enter your adult dog photos in the adult areas and puppy photos in the puppy contest. Seriously - it *REALLY* shouldn't matter if it's an older photo of an adult dog. This is supposed to be *FUN*. Not people pissing and moaning because of an online photo contest.


the puppy goes thru so many stages and change soo much throughout their 1st year, it should be fair at least. i mean everyone LOOVEESS a cute baby puppy only 2 months old. it should be current. and so far some ppl ahve agreed with me on this. it should be a majority rule.

either way, itll still be fun, u just have to work out the kinks to be fair.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> either way, itll still be fun, u just have to work out the kinks to be fair.


Sure it will! ....For the people who continually have new puppies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I personally think that folks should be allowed to enter pics of their dogs when they were puppies. Some people don't have puppies often. Like myself. Having a rule that limits it to only current pups gives the edge to people who are always getting new dogs, IMO.


I agree with the fact that some people don't have puppies often, but I also understand keeping the entries to the dogs that are currently under 12months so they don't have to go up against the "big dogs" I personally decided that since I entered Ziggi in the puppies that I would not enter him in the male also...he is 10months so he is kinda getting to that age where he can go either way.

I really don't have a preference either way, I guess, but I do like entering old cute puppy pics!


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I personally think that it should be puppies that are under 12 months of age. We already have male and female photo contest that the older dogs can compete in. Where as the young ones only have this catagory we all know that a little pup can not compete against these older well conditioned dogs.


I agree 100 percent with this statement as well give the youngins there glory:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It doesn't really matter to me one way or the other, but it does make more since if the puppy contest was for puppies only.

How does other boards do it?


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> It doesn't really matter to me one way or the other, but it does make more since if the puppy contest was for puppies only.
> 
> How does other boards do it?


A lot of other boards don't give a hoot if the pup is over 12 months old in real time. I'm on... *counts on her hands* like 8 other boards that have contests and all but this one and one other don't give a crap one way or another because it is an *INTERNET* contest and it's supposed to be *FUN*. Not, "Boo-hoo! My puppy's picture lost to a dog who is really over a year old and the user posted an old puppy photo." Because, honestly that's what this sounds like.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I moderate 2 other photo contests in addition to this one, and neither cares if you enter old photos. Everything is based on the honor system anyway, and the photo contests are for _*fun*_. Honestly, with how seriously people keep taking these contests, sometimes I wish I didn't mod a single one of them. (That's just a little impotent frustration being expressed. Don't take it personally anyone.)


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like to see a lot of choices so I say old pics are cool. Wait until there are too many entries before you narrow it down. Just saying...


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't personally care whether it's an old photo or not, just playing devil's advocate for new members that arrive everyday here with puppies. I know most of us don't have puppies often, for good reason.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> IDK guys, i think it should be for those who have dogs that are under 12months or younger. the reason is because, i have yet to see a puppy win in the male or female contest that we have going on now.... maybe i havent been on long enough, but i dont recall pups winning


Sadie is a puppy she won female of the month last month when she was 9 months old :thumbsup:

But I do think puppies should have their own spot to compete

I also think if your enter your dog in one category you should not be allowed to enter that same dog in a second category. However I see no problem with putting a pup in the female/male category if you choose so long as your not entering the pup in both female and pup or male and pup at the same time.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

You all keep talking about dogs that are full grown you wanna show their pup pics, but thats NOT fair to people who only have a pup to show, then their dog is up against a dog that isnt even a pup at that age who can still enter in the adult pics too, so that dog has a 2 time chance of winning and the guys like me with just one pup only have one chance. I mean, sure people get pups all the time and thats great for them. But when my dog isnt a puppy anymore then I will enter him in the adult contest. Life is about moving forward, not looking back and trying to make that the now. If your so worried about the people who will have new pups all the time, then go get a new pup. Everyone has a diff situation, the rules shouldnt benefit some while casting off others.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> You all keep talking about dogs that are full grown you wanna show their pup pics, but thats NOT fair to people who only have a pup to show, then their dog is up against a dog that isnt even a pup at that age who can still enter in the adult pics too, so that dog has a 2 time chance of winning and the guys like me with just one pup only have one chance. I mean, sure people get pups all the time and thats great for them. But when my dog isnt a puppy anymore then I will enter him in the adult contest. Life is about moving forward, not looking back and trying to make that the now. If your so worried about the people who will have new pups all the time, then go get a new pup. Everyone has a diff situation, the rules shouldnt benefit some while casting off others.


Thank you!!!!  finally someone who knew how to put it in words :cheers:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> If your so worried about the people who will have new pups all the time, then go get a new pup.


Yeah. That makes a boat-load of sense. Everybody go get a new puppy so you can enter in a photo contest on a message board that is _*supposed to be all about fun!*_


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah. That makes a boat-load of sense. Everybody go get a new puppy so you can enter in a photo contest on a message board that is _*supposed to be all about fun!*_


Seriously. All I hear is people whining and crying because of this contest and it's supposed to be something *fun*. I'm all consenting that a dog should only be able to enter one category since there's so much pissing and moaning but seriously folks, why does it matter if people enter older photos?

The "go out and get a new puppy" mentality for a freakin' online contest is just encouraging trouble. There are many people who don't have limits or just bloody well don't care or change out puppies like they change underwear that that's what this sounds like it's encouraging. Seriously. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok... The puppy category was added so now pups have there own spot to compete in .. This is just a fun contest there is nothing at risk and nothing to be taken that seriously there is nothing to gain or loose by participating in the DOTM contests these were added for pure enjoyment and fun . The Mods and Admins were trying to consider the opinions of other members by posting this poll to make things fair for everyone. We have heard your concerns and we will address them to the best of our ability. We cannot change everything to everyone's liking but we can sure try and make this fun and fair the way it was intended to be without all the drama. The other option for those who do not like or agree with the rules or changes of the contests going forward are simple do not participate. Hopefully we can all come together and make this a fun and enjoyable expeirence for everyone.

Sadieblues


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Ok... The puppy category was added so now pups have there own spot to compete in .. This is just a fun contest there is nothing at risk and nothing to be taken that seriously there is nothing to gain or loose by participating in the DOTM contests these were added for pure enjoyment and fun . The Mods and Admins were trying to consider the opinions of other members by posting this poll to make things fair for everyone. We have heard your concerns and we will address them to the best of our ability. We cannot change everything to everyone's liking but we can sure try and make this fun and fair the way it was intended to be without all the drama. The other option for those who do not like or agree with the rules or changes of the contests going forward are simple do not participate. Hopefully we can all come together and make this a fun and enjoyable expeirence for everyone.
> 
> Sadieblues


Well Said!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy smokes you guys. If the contest is suppose to BE FUN for everyone then let it be fun and give those who have puppies have a area where they can compete againest other puppies. And by that I mean puppies who are puppies right now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I personally think that folks should be allowed to enter pics of their dogs when they were puppies. Some people don't have puppies often. Like myself. Having a rule that limits it to only current pups gives the edge to people who are always getting new dogs, IMO.


I was in favor of only current puppies until I read this. thats a good point and really limits who can enter.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

sooo.... what is the verdict?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Technically the poll hasn't closed yet. And I don't think we've reached a verdict. We did decide that one entry per dog per month was fair, though. I think we were waiting to announce the rules until we'd decided on this one.


----------

